# The National Domestic Violence Hotline



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 12, 2009)

The National Domestic Violence Hotline

Help is available to callers 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. 

The Hotline serves as the only domestic violence hotline in the nation with access to more than 5,000 shelters and domestic violence programs across the United States, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands. 

Hotline advocates are available for victims and anyone calling on their behalf to provide crisis intervention, safety planning, information and referrals to agencies in all 50 states, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands. Assistance is available in English and Spanish with access to more than 170 languages through interpreter services. 

If you or someone you know is frightened about something in your relationship, please call the National Domestic Violence Hotline at 1−800−799−SAFE (7233) or TTY 1−800−787−3224, or visit the website at National Domestic Violence Hotline


----------

